# pass thru heaters



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Here are two heaters at I did an unnamed location.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Are those tempering valves I see there? What are they servicing?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Those heaters provide tempered/tepid water, I think about 90 or 95 degrees to a rad shower and sink. It is case of nuclear contamination. They don't use hot water because it opens the pores of the skin.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What is it that I see there that mixes the water?

Can't you just control the temp setting coming out of those heater via the on board circuit controller, no?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Those are real cheap heaters. The mixers are ASSE stamped.They only put out a couple of gallons a minute, but that's all they need. They will only run the sink or the shower, not both at one time. If more than one person gets crapped up at a time, tough.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I see now, thanks for cluing me in on them. :nuke:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

What type of tempering valves are those?

Most of em in critical locations have a fail-safe cold water bypass built in. Those get expensive real quick.

You could tell by the ASSE #


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Those are real cheap heaters. The mixers are ASSE stamped.They only put out a couple of gallons a minute, but that's all they need. They will only run the sink or the shower, not both at one time. If more than one person gets crapped up at a time, tough.


i'm glad they didn't waste alot of money to wash down someone who was contaminated


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Reminds me of a scrub down at TMI


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Pretty much.:blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm not trying to pick your stuff apart but, why didn't you just go with a single temperature modulating heater and just turn the thing down?

It just seems so over complicated for no reason.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> I'm not trying to pick your stuff apart but, why didn't you just go with a single temperature modulating heater and just turn the thing down?
> 
> It just seems so over complicated for no reason.


If I was a guessing man they only use one at a time. redundancy is crucial in a piece of equipment that important.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like a good guess to me.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ILPlumber nailed it. Everything at a nuke has redundancy built in. Except for the pump that pushes the contamonated water to a holding tank. About 7000 grand, and they only got one. It's in a little plastic basin, and the superintendant had me stub out too low to hit the factory connection. I was one sweating, nervous plumber doing the lay out and holesawing on the basin I hit everything dead nuts, though:thumbup:


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't you still need TPRs?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

No.


----------

